# A couple of cool items in the new PSI catalog just out of the posties hands



## PTsideshow (Feb 7, 2012)

They have a bolt action 30 caliber bullet pen #PKCP8020 gun metal and they are selling 3/4"x5"x5" Acrylic squares and the acrylic weld-on cement you can find it cheaper.
I'm am not in league with PSI only a sometimes satisfied customer.
:clown:


----------



## glycerine (Feb 7, 2012)

That really is a cool pen, BUT I don't like the fact that they lie... "This completely original and irresistibly fun Bolt Action pen..."  A quick Google search shows that it's not "completely original".


----------



## Rick P (Feb 7, 2012)

Fact is it like most of there "one of a kind" products one of the members HERE did it first. Sometimes I think stealing the original ideas of the IAP members is the only reason the owner of PSI is a member at all. He certainly hasn't ever addressed the complaints about his companies service that are frequently posted.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 7, 2012)

I've ordered from all the major mail order places except PSI, and it is because I keep reading complaints, and seldom hear much praise, or that they remedied a bad situation in a timely manner.

On the exact opposite end of the spectrum, I've had incredible service from all the smaller vendors that frequent IAP, and only go elsewhere if I cannot find what I need.

Life is too short to short to try to save a buck by taking advantage of the "deals" with the PSIs, the Harbor Freights, etc. (The few HF tools I have are in the garage, and I allow my neighbor to borrow those! The good stuff is off limits.)


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 7, 2012)

LeeR said:


> I've ordered from all the major mail order places except PSI, and it is because I keep reading complaints, and seldom hear much praise, or that they remedied a bad situation in a timely manner.
> 
> On the exact opposite end of the spectrum, I've had incredible service from all the smaller vendors that frequent IAP, and only go elsewhere if I cannot find what I need.
> 
> Life is too short to short to try to save a buck by taking advantage of the "deals" with the PSIs, the Harbor Freights, etc. (The few HF tools I have are in the garage, and I allow my neighbor to borrow those! The good stuff is off limits.)



I will offer praise for PSI... in 10 years of dealing with them, I've never had a bad experience that I can recall... shipments are timely, complete and as ordered.

That said, just yesterday, I had my first hiccup with them... I've made several of the sculptured pen.  I ordered the components and made them last summer.  One that I sold this past fall came back because the tip would not extend...It worked fine when the gentleman bought the pen, but stopped later... I played with it for quite a while and finally pulled the transmission from another pen and exchanged it... the pen works fine now... evidently I had a bad transmission.  I called customer service and spoke with a very nice young lady, she looked up my last order, Summer of 2010... and said they would send me another transmission, even though it's been over 6 months... that I consider good service.


----------



## dexter0606 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rick P said:


> Fact is it like most of there "one of a kind" products one of the members HERE did it first. Sometimes I think stealing the original ideas of the IAP members is the only reason the owner of PSI is a member at all. He certainly hasn't ever addressed the complaints about his companies service that are frequently posted.


 
How does it always have end up like this?
A simple statement by a member about a new product and BOOM!!
This has nothing to do with the original post


----------



## dansills (Feb 8, 2012)

dexter0606 said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is it like most of there "one of a kind" products one of the members HERE did it first. Sometimes I think stealing the original ideas of the IAP members is the only reason the owner of PSI is a member at all. He certainly hasn't ever addressed the complaints about his companies service that are frequently posted.
> ...



++1


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 8, 2012)

dexter0606 said:


> How does it always have end up like this?
> A simple statement by a member about a new product and BOOM!!
> This has nothing to do with the original post



I was wondering the same thing, as this isn't the first time I have posted something. And it is attacked if you will, I have since found two other threads on this item and no attacks in them.

I am new to the group and had no idea that the pen type/style was done by a member of this group!
:clown:


----------



## dexter0606 (Feb 8, 2012)

glycerine said:


> That really is a cool pen, BUT I don't like the fact that they lie... "This completely original and irresistibly fun Bolt Action pen..." A quick Google search shows that it's not "completely original".


 
Oddly enough I did a "quick Google search" and didn't see anything that looks like this pen.
Although the concept is not "completely original" it appears to me that the pens style is
Hmmmm!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think it's cool looking pen and may try it at some point. Maybe once I get through the hundered or so component sets I have.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 8, 2012)

I use plastic epoxy for acrylic segmenting and have few gun buffs on my customer list.

Concerning PSI I got all of my steam out with a very meanly written e-mail to PSI in December (no response, but not surprised).  I'm not proud of my e-mail, but I am ashamed to think of a company in my home state having a reputation like they have.  

I continue to order from them, but I don't consider them timely or efficient unless you spend extra money to expedite service (cutting in line and cheating in my mind).  

The company has very unique offerings and affordable prices, but I can't count on them like I can others.

Very love/hate relationship!


----------



## dexter0606 (Feb 8, 2012)

Buzzzz4 said:


> I think it's cool looking pen and may try it at some point. Maybe once I get through the hundered or so component sets I have.


 
It is kind of cool! Don't sell many "cartridge" style pens in my area so if I make one it will just be for me. Which I guess isn't so bad :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Feb 8, 2012)

dexter0606 said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > That really is a cool pen, BUT I don't like the fact that they lie... "This completely original and irresistibly fun Bolt Action pen..." A quick Google search shows that it's not "completely original".
> ...


 
Google "bolt action pen".


----------



## dexter0606 (Feb 8, 2012)

glycerine said:


> dexter0606 said:
> 
> 
> > glycerine said:
> ...


 
I did.
Went to the result that showed all the pictures. The only one I saw that looked like the PSI pen was the PSI pen. Lots of different takes on the same idea

http://www.google.ca/search?q=bolt+...QHSv-DQBw&sqi=2&ved=0CFsQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=843


----------



## glycerine (Feb 8, 2012)

dexter0606 said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > dexter0606 said:
> ...


 
Well that was my point.  I don't see how it is a different take on the same idea, that IS the same idea, a pen with a refill that extends and retracts with a bolt action mechanism.  And in either case, even a different take on the same idea is not completely original is it?
The pen is neat, but I don't like false claims.


----------



## dexter0606 (Feb 8, 2012)

To me, I would consider the style an "original". Concept no. Automobile companies come up with original styles all the time, based on a shared concept. Same thing


----------



## glycerine (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, different style is one thing, but you can't call every car on the road "completely original".  You and I just have different definitions of that and we'll have to agree to disagree...


----------



## dexter0606 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep!
They do lokk cool though!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 8, 2012)

Today's word is "Nitpicking" Not just trying to remove tiny creepy crawly little arachnid type bugs fro hair follicles, but just picking apart evry word in a sentence (or post) trying to find one that the "nitpicker" can get some mileage out of. 
I truly believe there is nothing that has not been done before, seen before, played before, I seriously doubt the phrase Completely Original is Completely Original. DUH when will we learn, Or in the Immortal words of Rodney King, "why can't we all just get along"


----------



## louie68 (Feb 8, 2012)

I purchase 3 bolt action pens and I will give my .02 when i complete the pens.
P.S there delivery is still to slow from PA. When I go to Missouri & Hawaii and get my orders in Two Days.
"Buffalo" My Original Carving:beer:


----------



## glycerine (Feb 8, 2012)

bitshird said:
			
		

> Today's word is "Nitpicking" Not just trying to remove tiny creepy crawly little arachnid type bugs fro hair follicles, but just picking apart evry word in a sentence (or post) trying to find one that the "nitpicker" can get some mileage out of.
> I truly believe there is nothing that has not been done before, seen before, played before, I seriously doubt the phrase Completely Original is Completely Original. DUH when will we learn, Or in the Immortal words of Rodney King, "why can't we all just get along"



You lost me at "nitpicking"...


----------



## louie68 (Feb 8, 2012)

If PSI bolt action is not cool enough then check out The one from Japan for $500.00 all ready made all steel "if you can find one...
Artist Hidetoski-Nakayama 
Hand made


----------



## glycerine (Feb 8, 2012)

louie56 said:
			
		

> If PSI bolt action is not cool enough then check out The one from Japan for $500.00 all ready made all steel "if you can find one...
> Artist Hidetoski-Nakayama
> Hand made



Wow...


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the fact that the bolt looks like a bolt handle and I like the fact that it has a hunting rifle clip. Not completely thrilled with the shape of the top. Also glad to see 5x5 acrylic squares. Good for segmenting.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 8, 2012)

louie56 said:


> I purchase 3 bolt action pens and I will give my .02 when i complete the pens.
> P.S there delivery is still to slow from PA. When I go to Missouri & Hawaii and get my orders in Two Days.
> "Buffalo" My Original Carving:beer:


Way wonderful carving, Louie.  Is it as big as it looks and what is it carved of?

Charles


----------



## renowb (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder why they put the bolt on the left side?


----------



## skiprat (Feb 9, 2012)

*Nit Picking*



bitshird said:


> Today's word is "Nitpicking" Not just trying to remove tiny creepy crawly little arachnid type bugs fro hair follicles, but just picking apart evry word in a sentence (or post) trying to find one that the "nitpicker" can get some mileage out of.
> I truly believe there is nothing that has not been done before, seen before, played before, I seriously doubt the phrase Completely Original is Completely Original. DUH when will we learn, Or in the Immortal words of Rodney King, "why can't we all just get along"


 
You speeling is terible!!!:tongue:



louie56 said:


> I purchase 3 bolt action pens and I will give my .02 when i complete the pens.
> P.S there delivery is still to slow from PA. When I go to Missouri & Hawaii and get my orders in Two Days.
> "Buffalo" My Original Carving:beer:


 
I believe that is a Bison, not a buffalo:tongue: Did you know that Buffalo Bill never met a buffalo in his life?:wink:



renowb said:


> I wonder why they put the bolt on the left side?


 
.....so people couldn't modify them into weapons!!:tongue:


----------



## louie68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Skip I did not know that about Buffalo Bill, But Louie Bufalo did carve this Buffalo!!! LOL I know this cuz it took me over 80 hours to do it.:drink:


----------



## louie68 (Feb 9, 2012)

This Buffalo carving is from Lindenwood, size is 5" high x 9"wide x 3" , thanks for your complement.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 9, 2012)

Louie, please pass on my admiration to Mr Bufalo. _He_ is a very talented carver !!:wink::good:


----------



## louie68 (Feb 9, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Louie, please pass on my admiration to Mr Bufalo. _He_ is a very talented carver !!:wink::good:


Thanks Skip My arm is to short to tap my back !!! LOL But I'm trying...


----------

